# Newbie with a question!



## chfriedl (May 3, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I just wanted to say hello, this is my first post! I was wondering if I may pose a question here, and im sure its going to sound rather basic, but I am very new to the breed:

I've been researching getting a golden retriever for the past several months, and having convinced myself that I was finally ready, I was introduced to the Vizsla while accompanying a friend to a dog park the other week. While ive seen and even met Vizslas very briefly in the past, ive never had a chance to interact much before, and I reaaaaly liked her dog. After talking to the owner for a while, it became apparent that maybe i should investigate this breed a bit before I make my final decision on the golden.

My question is, how is the activity level of these dogs relative to a golden or a labrador (ive grown up with and owned the latter)? Im fully prepared for the activity of sporting dogs, but having interacted with weimaraners in the past, ive found them to be a bit too hyper. Do the Vizslas have the same social drive to interact and be around family as a golden does? Do they tend to be big barkers or destructive if left alone?

I know these are a lot of questions, and i know comparing the vizla to a golden is a bit of an apples to oranges comparison, but any help would be much appreciated!

Thank you all in advance!

Chris


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

apples and oranges.They are loving dogs that will tend to associate with the one who cares for them the most.I do most of the activities with our two dogs and in turn I cant get up and leave the room without one or two dogs in tow.Loving to the end of the earth loyal and smart ...mischievous if not well exercised,diggers,chewers,countersurfers...and could just about run all day.These dogs are lightning packed in red fur.We love our dogs.they are so different than any other hunting dog I have ever owned.Good to the last drop...Have you hugged a vizsla today


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Have a quick look at these: http://www.rmvc.org/rightbreed.html - http://www.rmvc.org/vizslalabgolden.html

While V's are going to be way more "clingy" to their family, I think labs and goldens are still the quintessential family dog as they are not quite as sensitive as V's which means you will probably not have to spend as much time training/socializing/correcting a lab or golden in the home. V's, however, are very loving and cuddly. Which also means they're going to be underfoot. They will follow you around the house as you do laundry, cook, clean and everything in between. Which, with our guy, I find endearing, but others find it a nuisance. If you want a more independent dog that likes to hang out in the yard for hours at a time and doesn't need to hang out with you, don't get a V ;D I have never had as affectionate or loyal a dog as my V (1notenough is so correct). And I've had labs most of my life.

So, here's the difference of MY vizsla compared to the labs I've had (of course, you said you wanted a golden...so this might not apply):
- Will come to me when called out in the field or when off-leash (this is because V's loooove to be with their humans and don't tend to stray). I've had many labs who have ran away for days at a time.
- Sometimes, my labs were content with not going out and exercising or were happy playing a few rounds of fetch. If I don't get out to let my V run (for an hour at least), he gets overly annoying and finds stuff to get into. Like socks. and toilet paper.
- My V, at 18 months, is still very much a puppy. My labs seemed to have mature faster and had less puppy energy...V's are just more rambunctious!
- My V has been the easiest dog to train by far and listens the best. BUT, since they are so sensitive, it's very important you socialize them at every opportunity or they can turn skiddish (but sometimes this has to do with bad breeding). Also, they respond better to positive training and break later than labs. You won't get much response with a heavy hand from this dog.
- While V's shed, they do not shed like labs (or especially goldens) are quick dry when swimming (I mean, within 10 minutes) not like my labs who were soaked for hours! And our V doesn't seem to have that "wet dog" smell either. V's are like cats...they groom themselves...I'm not kidding! Ours looks just like a cat too!
- Our V never barks. Not even when the door bell rings.
- They WILL get destructive if left alone if not properly exercised but sometimes they're fine (but I would say this about ANY dog...lots o labs love to get in the trash for example) and I HIGHLY recommend crate training (again, I would say that about any dog ESPECIALLY a sporting breed). A crated dog is a safe dog (and you will have a home to come back to).

Just to touch on something briefly, I think the popularity of Weimeraners exploded so quickly (in part due to that photographer guy I'm sure) that a lot of people thought they could make a quick buck from back yard breeding them. Which in turn created a good amount of Weims with behavioral problems. I wouldn't compare my V with any Weim I've come across (have good friend with 2 of them), except they kind of look alike.

No matter what you decide, be sure to find a reputable breeder and see if you can meet the parents to evaluate temperament..and ask lots of questions!

I wouldn't trade my V in for anything...good luck!


----------

